# Trailer Info



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

So I am going after a fix me up trailer for my college classes that I am taking this fall. Its in auto damage and paint repair. I am vary skilled at painting and painted my own car. I just wanted to know if anyone could tell me the brand of the trailer and there thoughts. I know it looks bad. This is my project trailer for fun.

Horse Trailer for sale


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have no clue on the make, but it's supposedly a 2000 model? Dang that thing has been BEAT UP! :shock:

If the owner has the title in hand, they'll know what brand it is. I'd be really reluctant to take on a trailer that new with that much damage, though.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

He did say he has the title for it. So if I go to look at it I will make sure to look at it good.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks like a home built trailer to me.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with Waresbear - it does have that look to it. Odd that it's so beat up for that age. I wonder if it got caught in a bad storm or two in its time? Good for you taking it on for a project (albeit a challenging one). I've seen some of the farmers around here start with old time tractors that looked like pure rust and turn them into beautiful working just out-of-the-manufacturer's door machines - very enviable skills and talent to have.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree...home built. And it's a wreck.
But since it is for a class, it can be a challenge and it's not expensive. Hopefully it is towable.
We want to see the before and after photos! : )


----------



## F239141 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm sure its home made, and look like made with old junk parts, I would stay away from it and try to find a factory built one to fix up. I cant remember the name brand of it but my g/f just totaled her truck and horse trailer and the 2 horses have no injuries and the trailer rolled once. Say a lot for whatever brand it was. I think it was am 80's Sundowner.

Either way the pics of before and after is a must


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm guessing homebuilt and older than a 2000 if the title was lost there was probably a reissued title in 2000 since there is no record of the true year built. I'd move on !!!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

You will spend far more in time, supplies and effort than you realize with this trailer.

Not worth it.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I see potential. The roof and axles are there, worth the cost of admission. 
Cut the nose off, round or V-nose it, making that tack area. Which could be conformed to your liking, seeing as you're building it. 
Trailers aren't really rocket science, it's more of getting what you want. And this, in my opinion seems like a great opportunity to learn and and have YOUR trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockyrider227 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like it was rolled in an accident. I wouldn't put my horses in it. That thing looks dangerous to tow and not safe for horses.


----------



## rockyrider227 (Jun 8, 2012)

My Racking gelding's sire was dragged to death when the floor fell out from beneath him while his owner was trailering him in a homemade beat up trailer. Another friend of ours has heard a similar story. Why would you take the chance? Go finance a trailer and save yourself the money and time it's going to take to make that trailer safe.


----------

